# Where do you leave your poodle when you travel? Thoughts on traveling with your poodle...



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

We have a toy poodle who we adore. Before we got him, our family used to travel a lot. Since we've had him, I haven't booked any far-away vacations because I'm nervous about leaving him. I've left him for a day or two with extended family, and they've been wonderful, but I don't want to keep imposing. I'm on the look out now for a good dog sitter as I could never leave him in a kennel environment due to this size and that fact that he's an incredibly picky eater. How did everyone here go about finding a good dog sitter? Also, related question, we are heading for a short vacation next month within driving distance and are planning on bringing our toy poodle. What are thoughts on leaving the dog in the hotel room for a few hours when we go out to dinner? He does have a crate, but we've always left the crate door open for him to freely move in and out. Is it more traumatic for the dog to be in an unfamiliar hotel room alone for a few hours or to be away from us completely for a several days with a pet sitter?


----------



## BeverlyT (Mar 22, 2017)

I am lucky that my niece watches my dog when we travel. She will have her for 12 days at the end of this month/start of February. I figure I spent hours babysitting her when she was a child, and I have babysat her two boys, so I don't feel bad. She and her boys love to dog sit, and she has a fenced backyard, so I don't feel that it is a big imposition. The dog is dropped at daycare everyday like normal, so it is really just a couple of hours a night. I am lucky that I have family to watch her.

I would post on Facebook and ask my friends if they have a personal recommendation. Otherwise, Rover.com works in some of the larger areas.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Years ago I used to dog-sit for a couple. They found me at the vet clinic where I worked. You could try asking at your own clinic, most employees are pet lovers and might be willing to pet sit.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Oh and in the short term situation, personally I would bring my dogs. I take them with me to various places and they are not anxious types, so I would expect them to be fine in a hotel for a few hours. My only concern would be barking if there was a lot of surrounding noise.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank you BeverlyT! I just went on Rover.com and looks like there are several sitters in my area, with reviews, which is super helpful. You're very lucky to have your niece watch your dog, and the fenced in backyard sounds like a dream!


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks Starvt! My toy poodle is purse size...5 pounds, so he's very easy to travel with. I've just never left him in a hotel room alone. Hope the barking doesn't start!! And I'll have to remember to put the "do not disturb" sign on the door. Last thing I would want is housekeeping coming in when he was alone. Great idea to ask my vet office!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't think I'd leave a dog in a hotel room without being completely sure the hotel is ok with it. So called "pet friendly" hotels vary a lot. Some have fenced dog parks, dog walkers on call, and a spa service to handle your pup's encounter with 100% organic free range Canada Goose poop. Others just have two rooms set aside for travelling dog owners down back by the door closest to the kitchen dumpster. 
You run some risks if your hotel isn't really geared up to deal with dogs. One is that the hotel might react badly if your dog barks and you aren't there to handle the problem. Another is that the cleaning staff might ignore your no service request and enter the room. Even worse, the cleaning staff might panic upon finding a loose dog in the room. There are a surprising number of people who are simply terrified of dogs.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I‘m lucky my daughter loves to babysit my dog when we go on vacation so I can relax knowing my dog is having a great time and well taken care of. She lives in another city, however her airport has more direct flights to Europe so it works well for us. 

I used to take my dog to a small dog play group at a local humane society where I met someone who works for Rover. Since I knew my dog loved her, and her dogs, I went ahead and scheduled a few single days to see how she did with the other dogs that she had daily as part of her doggie day care. I knew my dog enjoyed it because she was happy to go there and happy to come home at the end of the day. We used her a few times. In addition this woman volunteered at the human Society doing therapy visits in schools as part of their program for which she had to have a background check so I felt safe. 

However I should point out Rover doesn’t properly vet the people who work for them. You have to be extremely careful. 









I hired a criminal felon off of Rover.com


After seeing recommendations for Rover.com, my blood started boiling due to my bad experience, and I realized I better post what happened so others have fair warning. I needed to hire a sitter for my dogs while I had jury duty and thought I may be away from the house, 30 miles away, possibly...




www.poodleforum.com













My Nightmare with Rover


I flew back to FL on the redeye on the 14th and arrived in Orlando at 5am from LAX. I'm still recovering from ovarian surgery only a few days before. We found a nice older woman on rover.com who had 5 stars from more than 120 reviews. She has claimed more than 20 years of dog sitting...




www.poodleforum.com





I would ask if someone who works for your vet babysits dogs or ask your friends.

As for in a hotel room, I would leave your dog in a crate with the door shut. You don’t have to worry about staff inadvertently entering the room and your dog getting loose. 

If your dog barks when you aren't in the room, you shouldn’t leave your dog alone unless you have specifically asked the hotel if it’s okay and they can find you a room far enough away from other customers that it won’t be a problem.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We've not made any really close friends since moving to Washington 5 years ago, and our family lives thousands of miles away, so I definitely feel your pain!! I only ever left my last dog with my parents, and it's hard not having that option anymore.

We visited a local kennel that came highly recommended to us and the yard isn't even supervised!! Of course it says it is on the website. But the reality was that from the moment we arrived until the moment we left, a large doodle was out there humping a smaller dog who kept desperately trying to get away. Ugh. So glad we checked it out. No way are we risking Peggy's socialization there, not unless it was an absolute emergency. Would you just drop your dog off at a dog park? NOPE.

Since then I've been asking around like crazy: Dog park folks. Community websites. Facebook groups. Other owners at our teen obedience classes. Our trainer. No luck.

I keep hoping someone will want to set up a trade scenario, assuming our dogs get alone: We watch yours. You watch ours. Easy peasy! (Nope.)

Our one Rover experience (just a meet and greet) didn't feel right, but I've set up another meeting with a couple I found via Pet Sitters International:






Pet Sitter Locator-Local, professional PSI pet sitters near you | Pet Sitters International


For the best pet care, use a professional pet sitter or dog walker. Use this free search to find the most qualified, educated professional pet sitters near you. Find the best care for your best friend. PSI offers the largest online directory of professional pet sitters and dog walkers. Relying...




www.petsit.com





They would actually stay in our home, which is not something I ever thought I'd consider, but it really does make so much sense. So much easier on our dogs to be in familiar surroundings. But who knows if it will be a good fit. The other people we found through that site barely spend any time at your house during the day. Basically just sleep there and check in once or twice. Not ideal.

As for bringing dogs to hotels, I did that with my last girl (a minipoo mix) many times. We liked chains like Kimpton that don't charge extra for pets.

Gracie could potty anywhere (parking lots, city sidewalks, wherever) and was relaxed in her crate, so it wasn't a big deal travelling with her. We always made sure our cell phone numbers were on file at the front desk in case of emergency. We'd also leave the TV on to create a sense of normalcy, and spend as much time as we could getting her comfortable before we left her alone in the hotel room.

Of course, if you're on vacation in a place that's not very dog-friendly, where you can't bring your dog out and about with you at all, it's not going to be much fun because you'll have to constantly return to your room. A night or two, here and there, sure. But we generally just avoided the hassle by planning dog-friendly trips, like camping, as much as possible.

With Peggy we want more freedom and so took the plunge, booking an Alaskan cruise for the spring. Doesn't get less dog friendly than that, so the clock is TICKING.

Good luck to you!!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Our neighborhood has a FB page and people on it regularly offer or request pet sitting. My daughter and I do this . There is also another neighbor who does as well. So if you live in a neighborhood with a group FB page ask if not I am sure your local vet can help. And as I type I just got a booking for May, lol. and I have a day one today for two standard poodles..


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

We asked our vet for recommendations and used a neighborhood site called 'Nextdoor.'

If you haven't tried Nextdoor you might want to give it a look. It's our area go-to place for lost pets. As soon as one goes missing, we post and people are very good about helping out.

Please think twice about leaving your dog alone in a strange hotel room.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I would see personally if you have any older neighbor children IE like twelve who are responsible who would be willing to possibly come over to your house to dog sit, or if you have some good neighbors who would be willing to dog sit? 
I would be very hesitant about leaving my dog in a hotel room even in a crate because of the barking risk and the risk of cleaning staff coming in and bugging her. 

Hope you find something that works.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

If you do leave your poodle in your hotel room, always put out the "Do Not Disturb" sign. Definitely don't want any cleaning staff entering the room!!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

One time we rented a house for a week through VRBO. That worked out really well. The spoos just slept on the couch when we went out. The homeowner did the cleaning after guests checked out, so there was little danger of unexpected staff letting the dogs escape.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sure there are some good rover.com sitters, but there are members here who have had awful experiences as quoted above. My mom found a great young woman for help during ehr recovery from hip replacement surgery at her vet's office. I am lucky to have a neighbor who I barter with for pet/house watching. And another nearby lady who is very reasonable. I have recently used a woman who boards at her home for Javelin if I need to not take any dogs since handling three large dogs and a flock of chickens is a lot to ask.

As to hotels I do travel a lot with my poodles since we do rally and obedience competitively. I never leave them in a room unattended for more than the length of time it takes to go to the breakfast buffet and bring the plate back to the room or to take bags to the car. Most hotels really don't appreciate unattended dogs in rooms.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank for you for all this feedback! I am nervous about leaving him in the hotel room alone. I even told my husband that I'm nervous that someone could possibly steal him from the room....I know that sounds crazy, but he's only 5 pounds and could easy fit into a bag. Ugh. Cowpony, the house suggestion would be ideal, but too late at this point. Something to consider for the future! Lots of people are suggesting asking the vet for sitter suggestions, so I will do that. Once I find someone good, I will feel a huge weight lifted. PeggytheParti, Alaska sounds amazing! I've had friends visit who say it changed their view of the world. Good for you for booking, I'm sure you'll find someone good to care for your baby! Skylar, very scary about the Rover incidents! It's sad that you can't trust people, even those with lots of good reviews.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I had a trusted dog walker years ago, long before Rover existed. I used her for quite a while. Shortly before Christmas, I let her know that Gracie was recovering from a weird stomach thing, still had diarrhea, and would need a little extra time outside. No problem. I also left an envelope on the counter with the woman's name on it, with a Christmas card and cash bonus inside.

Well. I came home that evening to a very desperate dog and the envelope STILL on the counter. If not for that envelope, I'd never have known she hadn't shown up. No text. No call. No email. Nothing.

Even worse, when I asked her what had happened, she was very defensive, told me a sad, convoluted story, and said that other dog walkers are "even worse."

Lesson learned: If you have anyone coming to your home to care for your pet, have a sign-in sheet. Or (better yet) install a security camera and let them know about it.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Same thing happened to me many years ago with a dog walker....came home from a long day at work and the dog was a mess, clearly hadn't been let out all day. She never told me she didn't come that day until she admitted it after I confronted her. I wonder how many times she did that in the past; that time I just happened to notice. Some people don't have a conscience.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> Same thing happened to me many years ago with a dog walker....came home from a long day at work and the dog was a mess, clearly hadn't been let out all day. She never told me she didn't come that day until she admitted it after I confronted her. I wonder how many times she did that in the past; that time I just happened to notice. Some people don't have a conscience.


So sad, really. They're not only betraying their clients but also innocent dogs.

The dog walker I used after that brought her own sign-in sheets to keep at my front door. She was an angel. Too bad she lives 3,000 miles away!

When you find someone good, hold on tight


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

How awful that your petsitter didn't show up. I can assure you not all petsitters are bad. I even go extra times and my neighbor who also pet sits does too. If I notice any odd behavior I notify my client, and I send text reports and pictures every so often especially the first few days.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Mufar42 said:


> How awful that your petsitter didn't show up. I can assure you not all petsitters are bad. I even go extra times and my neighbor who also pet sits does too. If I notice any odd behavior I notify my client, and I send text reports and pictures every so often especially the first few days.


Wish you lived on the Olympic Peninsula!!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

We used to have a wonderful pet sitter who came to the house, but she passed away. Since then we have tried boarding facilities, but the last time we boarded our pets was probably 10 years ago now, and I will never do that again. Ended up with one getting kennel cough, even though he was protected, and the dogs coming home filthy and scared. 

I agree that dogs should never be left alone in a hotel room unless the hotel says otherwise. Having your dog with you might be the best choice, because at least you know the dog is in good care.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> We have a toy poodle who we adore. Before we got him, our family used to travel a lot. Since we've had him, I haven't booked any far-away vacations because I'm nervous about leaving him. I've left him for a day or two with extended family, and they've been wonderful, but I don't want to keep imposing. I'm on the look out now for a good dog sitter as I could never leave him in a kennel environment due to this size and that fact that he's an incredibly picky eater. How did everyone here go about finding a good dog sitter? Also, related question, we are heading for a short vacation next month within driving distance and are planning on bringing our toy poodle. What are thoughts on leaving the dog in the hotel room for a few hours when we go out to dinner? He does have a crate, but we've always left the crate door open for him to freely move in and out. Is it more traumatic for the dog to be in an unfamiliar hotel room alone for a few hours or to be away from us completely for a several days with a pet sitter?


We have traveled over 70,000 kilometers over the past 2.5 years with our young standard poodle. He is a fabulous truck/trailer/air traveler, and a model guest at hotels. Occasionally we get some discussion from the front desk about his size - some hotels seem to have a weight limit, and Charlie the Poodle is over 80 pounds. We offer to go elsewhere, but I first demonstrate Charlie 's heel, down, stay while I walk away, wait and instant recall on my signal. Then I ask if the guest children in the Motel are nearly as well behaved! No clerk has ever taken us up on the offer to leave. We never leave Charlie alone in the room. The aforementioned guest children frequently gallop up and down the hallways , whooping and shrieking and although Charlie is silent on command, I worry he might bark if we are not there. I have had to stick my head out of the room and terrify the rambunctious children with my Gargoyle Face. I love kids, but riots at 11 pm when we need to get an early start is just too much. We always take Charlie along when we go out to dinner. He has a big comfortable nest in the back seat of the truck, and never gets cold due to his heavy wooly coat. We can then check on him regularly. Of course we don,t leave him in the truck unattended in summer. Our trailer has air conditioning and we make sure and get a site with power hook up. We were lucky and found a great dog daycare at a farm outside of town. But Charlie can hold his own with a pack of big dogs, your little one might be better off with a home sitter.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

When it was an extended trip involving flying. we used to board our girls at Pete and Mac's because they (at least used to) staff 24/7. We took the girls to visit a couple of times first, no advance notice to the staff, and toured it before we decided to try it.

When we're on a driving trip, we usually took them with and did a lot of pre-scouting for dog friendly everythings. We even rented an RV once. With our boys, so far it's only been driving trips, from 2-4 hours to 2 days driving. Finding a pet sitter we felt comfortable with was hard. We've had varying degrees of satisfaction with boarding and sitting, but so far the worst experience was our good friends teenage son who loved dogs but not cleanup .

If you're not familiar with BringFido, it's good resource for finding dog friendly options getting to and staying at your destination. Of course, the travel sites are good for this too.

At least once while traveling with the girls we found a day care and put them in for a few hours while we were attending a non-dog event. Only when the weather is clement, and if there isn't an outdoor patio, we leave them in the car if we go into a restaurant and either get a window seat to watch, or take turns going out to check on them. We let the hostess know that our poodles are in the car too, in case a diner notices something that needs to be checked on.

My preference would always be for them to stay at home, if they weren't coming with, but we're generally driving on our travels these days, so I haven't tried to find a sitter in years.

If you're comfortable telling where you're headed, some of us may have traveled thru and could have some ideas for you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Peggy the other thing you can do is have a text message check in with your care taker. Generally the people who care for our animals will send pictures. I hadn't even thought about the dog being stolen from a hotel room, mine are friendly but way too big for someone to sneak out with them.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

For what it's worth, I have found a great pet sitter on Rover, thank goodness! I'm grateful to have the peace of mind they are well cared for. 

I am 100% comfortable leaving my spoos with her when I have to travel. From what others have said, maybe I have been lucky.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

We have 4 dogs so boarding is not an option! Blessedly we have a wonderful sitter who stays at our house and even takes the dogs for walks (carrying the Chihuahua!). We go on at least two one- or two-week trips each year. We have to reserve early with her and she is fairly expensive - $80-$100 a day depending on our critter population at the time and whether or not she has to water the garden.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> Peggy the other thing you can do is have a text message check in with your care taker. Generally the people who care for our animals will send pictures. I hadn't even thought about the dog being stolen from a hotel room, mine are friendly but way too big for someone to sneak out with them.


Yes, we were quite anxious the first time Charlie was boarded for 2 weeks. The regular updates via text and photos of him clearly enjoying himself were very reassuring. He did lose about 10 pounds , and the sitter was very open about him only eating 3 cups of kibble a day compared to his usual 5-6 cups. She returned a big bag of uneaten kibble, He also had non stop wrestling matches with upwards of 8 big dogs all day and long treks through the snowy woods to burn off energy. Charlie always pines and goes off his food when I am gone, even when he is left at home with my husband. As soon as I returned, he ate about 7 cups of kibble a day for nearly a month and has regained the weight. 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

We take our dogs wherever possible and if it's good weather we leave them in our vehicle when they can't come inside somewhere. However we also have had good success with bringing them with us, and taking them to a local day boarder when we're busy, them picking them up to come with us again for the nights in the hotel. That way the dogs can enjoy the dog friendly parts of your vacation  However if that's not an option, we are good friends with our vets and they have good recommendations for pet sitters. 

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Charlie's Person said:


> We offer to go elsewhere, but I first demonstrate Charlie 's heel, down, stay while I walk away, wait and instant recall on my signal. Then I ask if the guest children in the Motel are nearly as well behaved!


Haha, good response.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank you for all these great replies! 
DogforLife, Charlie's Person's response made me laugh as well. I can picture the people at the front desk of the hotel watching their smart poodle obey every command in awe. 
Great tips also on possibly leaving my little guy in the car instead of the hotel for short stints while we are in a restaurant. We will be in Vermont, which is definitely not warm this time of year, so maybe while we're in and out of restaurants I can set up a cozy space for him the car instead of leaving him in the hotel room. 
Johanna, I've read that having a pet sitter come to your house is the least stressful option for a dog as they prefer to stay in their own environment. 
Rose n Poos, thank you for the BringFido recommendation! I will take a look!
Charlie's person, my toy poodle also doesn't eat when he's not home, and he doesn't really have room to lose any weight. I've been assured by the vet that he won't starve himself, but sometimes I wonder....


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> We will be in Vermont, which is definitely not warm this time of year, so maybe while we're in and out of restaurants I can set up a cozy space for him the car instead of leaving him in the hotel room.


I bought a plug in heated dog size throw from this company on Amazon in 2008. It still works but the exact product is no longer available. Mine came with a cigarette lighter adapter for use in the car. You can get an inverter if you don't have one already, plug in, and woohoo warm puppy! I've seen the plug in, microwaveable, and self heating products online at the major pet retailers also. It doesn't need to be full dog size, just a warm area to cozy up to will help. The pet specific products usually limit upper temps and some are adjustable temp.



Amazon.com : k & h heated


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> We have a toy poodle who we adore. Before we got him, our family used to travel a lot. Since we've had him, I haven't booked any far-away vacations because I'm nervous about leaving him. I've left him for a day or two with extended family, and they've been wonderful, but I don't want to keep imposing. I'm on the look out now for a good dog sitter as I could never leave him in a kennel environment due to this size and that fact that he's an incredibly picky eater. How did everyone here go about finding a good dog sitter? Also, related question, we are heading for a short vacation next month within driving distance and are planning on bringing our toy poodle. What are thoughts on leaving the dog in the hotel room for a few hours when we go out to dinner? He does have a crate, but we've always left the crate door open for him to freely move in and out. Is it more traumatic for the dog to be in an unfamiliar hotel room alone for a few hours or to be away from us completely for a several days with a pet sitter?


As far as pet sitting, I would reach out to your vet (sometimes some of the techs there moonlight and do pet sitting and dog walking, or they may have a client that does it and can refer you to someone they know) or a local dog training club or school, often they can provide referrals. Do not work with a service like Rover or Wag, they don't do appropriate background checks on the people that work through them, most of whom are contractors, and there are numerous horror stories with each one of dogs that sitters have lost or have been killed under their care.....

For hotels, I stay in them all the time with my dogs when traveling for shows and I would never think of leaving them alone in the room for any extended time, even if they were crated. The only time one of mine is alone is when I take the other out to potty for 5 mins or so and they are used to this and relaxed about it. We always get take out for dinner when traveling, never go out to dinner, and I take them with me when I go to pick up the food. Even the quietest of dogs will bark at unfamiliar sounds and there is always noise in a hotel, people walking in the hallway, people in the room next door, etc. As noted, mine are very used to being in hotels and so, for the most part, ignore voices in the hallway and other hotel commotion, etc. but if they do bark, I stop them right away. A dog that is not used to a hotel situation and also possibly stressed by being left alone is likely going to bark and/or whine and if you are not there for several hours and get complaints you could get asked to leave. It also doesn't help to keep hotels pet friendly if unattended dogs bark or otherwise create a disturbance. If you do wind up taking your dog and work out staying in a hotel with someone present, please also remember to bring your own sheet or blanket to put over the hotel's bedding to keep it clean if you plan to let your dog on the bed. Shedding is not an issue with poodles haha, but I always bring a nice thick blanket in case they have wet or dirty feet from outside.....


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Eclipse said:


> bring your own sheet or blanket to put over the hotel's bedding to keep it clean if you plan to let your dog on the bed.


Great reminder! I have a couple of under $5 Walmart fleece throws I bring, one for the bed and one for the sofa or chair if there is one, and in the car.
Walmart throw blankie


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank you Rose n Poos for the heated blanket idea for the car. Sounds cozy! Eclipse, your poodles are beautiful, and look so comfy in their hotel room. Thank for the advice and suggestions. The consensus on here seems to be not to leave a poodle in the hotel room alone.


----------



## rp17 (Jun 6, 2018)

As far as where to leave your poodle when you are traveling without him, look into any training schools in your area. The place where we took our mini poodle for puppy class as well as some other training classes, offers dog sitting through a couple of their trainers. The trainer will take your dog into their home with them, where the dog gets to live in their house and not be stuck in a kennel all day. Since we already attended classes there we felt we could trust the people we were leaving our dog with. Other than my parents who I also trust, I felt more comfortable leaving him with the trainer than with other well-meaning family who offered, simply because that family never owned a dog and I was worried they might forget it wasn't okay to leave a door open while unloading groceries or something.

Edit: I forgot to add the trainer would email us daily updates and pictures to show how he was doing, which made me feel so much better. As a bonus, they also asked if there was anything we were struggling with training-wise so they could work with him on it while we were gone.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

I just came back from 12 days traveling with our 2 year old toy. He's been with us for several vacations from 3-4 days, a week, and now 12 days in several hotels. We end up taking him everywhere with us. If the weather is warm enough to eat outdoors, we use restaurants that will allow him at an outdoor table.

The hotels all have varying rules for pets, some being pretty restrictive. One hotel specifically said the dog couldn't be left alone in the room unless in a cage. Others don't care. Some allow them most everywhere on their property, some severely limit it. You need to check the hotel rules before you go.

On our last trip we brought a Wyze camera with us because we wanted to try leaving him in our room. It did not go well. He whined, barked, and even howled, even though we left him with plenty of dirty clothes, shoes, and food. We were in a free standing unit and he was safe. We waited a few days before trying, and he still behaved that way. it was painful to watch. That part of the trip was in Disney and we decided to put him in their pet care center called Best Friends and got him a room with outdoor access, plus paid for a few extras such as playtime and explore time. This was in addition to regular walks and feeding. We were surprised that our picky eater actually ate some of the food we left for him. They told us he was fine and only acted like they were going to kill him when we were around.

One think if you do travel with him.... make sure you have the paperwork from your vet showing he's up to date on his shots, including bordatella. We were unable to leave ours for day care with other dogs because he did not have the flu shot.

For shorter, day long, trips, we are fortunate that our neighbor takes him for the day. We haven't left him anywhere overnight. We used to travel far more frequently and it has substantially decreased since getting him. We will now start trying to board him somewhere, as I do not want to impose on my neighbor for a long vacation. We are also lucky that there is a man who only watches small dogs of 20 pounds or less, in his home and either for day care or boarding. We left him there for an hour and he seemed to be OK.

In the end, the Disney pet care person told us it is there experience that dogs make huge fusses when their owners are around and then are perfectly fine when they are gone. We witnessed it there as well when we left him with an employee to inspect the accommodations we were thinking of getting. The little guy screamed bloody murder when we walked away, and 10 minutes later was in an employees arms snuggling. The little stinker......


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I just cancelled the two "trial runs" I'd booked at a local boarding facility. I just couldn't get the sight of one dog being incessantly humped by a much bigger dog out of my head.

Fingers crossed our meeting on Tuesday with a local petsitting couple goes well.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

We're in search of a new boarding facility since the old one closed. Next week we're visiting one that does live streaming of each dog's 'room.' It costs more than I'd like and I do wonder what I'll do if our pup looks sad, but I think we may give it a one night try before we book a longer stay.

I'm not comfortable with the places that have free play that may end up unsupervised.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dianaleez said:


> I'm not comfortable with the places that have free play that may end up unsupervised.


Agreed. That's my primary concern, too. And after visiting one that describes the yard as "supervised," and seeing that it very much wasn't, I'm even less comfortable.

Who among us would drop our dog off at a dog park and just walk away? Eek.

Interestingly, the owners of dogs with social issues are the ones who've raved the most to me about our local boarding facilities. I can't tell if they're oblivious to their dogs' problems or just thrilled to have a break from them.


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

Charlie's Person said:


> We never leave Charlie alone in the room. The aforementioned guest children frequently gallop up and down the hallways , whooping and shrieking and although Charlie is silent on command, I worry he might bark if we are not there.


This! We love traveling with Jessie and started the week after we got her (she was an adult- 18 months at the time), but I would never under any circumstances leave her alone in the hotel room. If we can't rent a pet friendly house where we're going, we just restructure our vacation to include only dog friendly activities and bring her everywhere with us  Next adventure we want to do is rent a pet-friendly RV and take her on a camping trip.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

We travel with Dancer all the time but by car only. We also stay in a lot of hotels. Every hotel we have stayed out requires that she is not allowed to be in the room by herself. We just eat in shifts or get take out. It is worth it to travel with her as she loves to explore new trails. We would never leave her alone in a strange environment.
As an aside, we stayed in Prince George, BC & the hotel was very dog friendly, said that she could be at the front desk with them so we could eat dinner together.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I think it really depends on the hotel (and of course the dog, too). Some clearly stipulate no dogs left alone in rooms. Others pride themselves on being dog friendly and ask that you just ensure your cell number is on file in case of any noise complaints.

We've had to complain once about incessant barking and howling, not so much because it was bothering us (though it really was) but because we felt so bad for the dog. It took hotel staff close to an hour to track the owners down. They were in the hotel pool.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm enjoying reading all of these, thank you, so many great perspectives. I loved reading the post about the dog on vacation in Disney and good idea to the poster who rents a house instead of a hotel.
We have a nice, new, pricey boarding facility near us that screens dogs before allowing them to board and also has a video cam to allow you to watch while you're on vacation, but I can't leave my toy poodle there.... he's just too small and with so many employees I don't see how they would monitor if he wasn't eating his meals (which is likely, he goes on a food strike when we've left him with family). Plus, I've seen small dogs terrified at the dog park and even at the groomers around bigger dogs, and I would never leave him in an environment that would be stressful. I'm interviewing someone tomorrow who will take him at her home. A friend told me that when I decide to use someone, I should first leave him there for a few hours, see how he does, then pick him up. Next time, do one overnight. Then, if that's ok, leave him for a few days. It lets him know that we will eventually come back.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> I'm enjoying reading all of these, thank you, so many great perspectives. I loved reading the post about the dog on vacation in Disney.


Disney has become dog friendly. We rented a cabin in Ft. Wilderness so we would have our own little detached cabin and not have to worry about leaving him and bothering other people. But it is not inexpensive.... It's $50 a day for a dog in your room (or cabin). Next trip we may rent an RV again to be set up in Ft. Wilderness for us so we don't have to deal with that ridiculously high pet fee.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We had our meeting with potential pet sitters and they were lovely. Exactly the sort of folks I want watching Peggy. But their version of petsitting in your home is evening-early morning. Anything else costs extra. 

I thought they'd basically move in for the duration of our trip. But nope. We'd have to pay for and schedule each day visit separately. Gets very expensive very fast! Plus, I think Peggy would be miserable being home alone that much, and the short visits would make her anxious.

Will use them for a night here or there, but still searching for a vacation solution


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

We're dropping Normie off for a two-hour stay at a kennel near us on Tuesday. If that goes well we'll leave him for an overnight before we go away in late April.

He's not going to like anywhere that's not home with us in attendance. But as long as he comes back to us in good health, we'll count it as a win.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

PeggytheParti, I'm sorry it didn't completely work out as planned. The more people I ask, the more people have told me that they found great people to board their dogs with on Rover.com. I know there have been a few nightmare stories on here, but I have heard from numerous people that that's where they found the person who takes their pet overnight. I've just heard that sometimes you have to drive a bit to find someone good. 
I had an interview today with someone who takes dogs into her home; she has two small dogs herself, stay at home mom of teenagers. She seemed great, and my toy wasn't afraid of her dogs, in fact he really took to one of them. I'm leaving him for one day for a few hours to see how it goes.
Dianalee, good luck with Normie's boarding. He's super cute!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> PeggytheParti, I'm sorry it didn't completely work out as planned. The more people I ask, the more people have told me that they found great people to board their dogs with on Rover.com. I know there have been a few nightmare stories on here, but I have heard from numerous people that that's where they found the person who takes their pet overnight. I've just heard that sometimes you have to drive a bit to find someone good.
> I had an interview today with someone who takes dogs into her home; she has two small dogs herself, stay at home mom of teenagers. She seemed great, and my toy wasn't afraid of her dogs, in fact he really took to one of them. I'm leaving him for one day for a few hours to see how it goes.
> Dianalee, good luck with Normie's boarding. He's super cute!


I hope it goes really well! Sounds like a great fit.

I agree regarding Rover. In fact, I didn't find them there, but the lovely couple I just met actually uses Rover, too. It's simply a facilitator for connection. It's still up to the pet owner to do their due diligence (though I think some people get lulled into a false sense of security by the sleek booking interface).

I've only contacted one sitter through the app so far, and while her home wasn't a good fit for Peggy, that wasn't Rover's fault. They encourage meet & greets prior to booking for that very reason. I just wish I knew how to request one. I can only see an option for booking and then it's up to the sitter to respond back with a meet & greet offer.


----------



## FirstTimePoodleMom (Jan 29, 2020)

I'm having the same problem since moving to WA. I'm in Western WA, just a bit north of Bellingham. Where do you and Peggy live, perhaps we can swap out LOL


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

FirstTimePoodleMom said:


> I'm having the same problem since moving to WA. I'm in Western WA, just a bit north of Bellingham. Where do you and Peggy live, perhaps we can swap out LOL


Ha! Not a bad idea! We'll actually be driving through there to catch our cruise in the spring. It departs from Vancouver.

We're on the North Olympic Peninsula.


----------



## FirstTimePoodleMom (Jan 29, 2020)

I'm not that familiar with that area. We are here since June, so learning my way around. Our kids and grandkids live in Bellingham, so we made the decision to move here to be closer to family. I researched sitters on Rover, but after reading about them not screening their people, I'm not so sure now.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

FirstTimePoodleMom said:


> I'm not that familiar with that area. We are here since June, so learning my way around. Our kids and grandkids live in Bellingham, so we made the decision to move here to be closer to family. I researched sitters on Rover, but after reading about them not screening their people, I'm not so sure now.


Yep, lots of scary stories, but I suspect this is true of all babysitters, petsitters, housesitters, etc.

Rover is really just providing a platform for connection, which is convenient for both owners and sitters, but can make sitters seem more professional than they are.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

P.S. Welcome!! You live in a place with endless opportunities for stunning day trips and explorations. We had to really push ourselves to book this Alaskan cruise, since our motivation to stray far from home has dramatically declined since moving to western Washington.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

That would be great if it worked out for the two of you to exchange pet sitting! I'm on the other coast, in Massachusetts....a bit far, haha!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Well I've booked someone! She'll be staying in our home for a night in February, and then for a week in the spring during our cruise.

She's a VERY experienced sitter with many repeat clients on Rover. 

My question to you all: Would you install a "nanny cam"? I've been looking at a 2-pack from Ring, one to cover the main living area where Peggy's pen and crate reside (well away from the private bathroom and bedroom spaces) and one to position at the front window, looking out at the porch.

I'd of course tell her about it. It would just make me feel so much better to be able to check in.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

I just bought 3 cameras to keep an eye on our little guy, both at home and while we're traveling. We bought Wyze. They are inexpensive ($25) and work beautifully. Take a look at them. The Ring & nest cameras are really expensive.

Wyze cameras have sound and motion alerts that can be adjusted. We basically keep the motion alerts low and the sound at mid-level. All we are concerned with is if, and how often, he's barking AND that he's not whining for us.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I also have the Wyze cameras and have been recommending them since summer 2018 when I got them. You can go nuts and spend $35 USD for the pan version. If you have a Micro Center store near you, you can buy there or buy online from Wyze directly.

Link below to 2018 thread/description with photos of my LR in lit and unlit conditions. We use the cam to keep an eye on the boys when we're out and on the house when we're all out. If we're out to dinner, I just connect to wifi (don't have unlimited data plan) and watch them. We call it dinner and a movie lol. The servers usually comment and drop by more often to see what the boys are doing .

There is no subscription fee for their service either. Their basic services, which are well featured, are free. I don't remember positively but the company was started by former google or amazon techy folk and they're very attentive to keeping the products updated.

Wyze cam photos


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I'd heard of Wyze cameras, but never considered them. Thank you so much!! I'll do some more research.

"Dinner and a movie" is hilarious. Love it.

We're considering transitioning Peggy from being crated while we're out to just confined within her x-pen. But I don't want her getting into the habit of barking, so keeping an eye on her from afar would be helpful. She's silent while she's in her crate, so I'm reluctant to mess with a good thing. But I don't want her cooped up excessively while we're away and not here all day, every day, as is our current norm.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

We had dinner and a horror show. We left the little guy in our cabin in Disneyworld. it is a free standing unit, and he had his own little perch on a pillow in front of the window. He loved it there. We decided to turn on the camera and go out to eat and were gone no more than 1 hour 15 minutes. During that time, the phone notifications were coming fast and furiously. We turned on the live feed, and to our horror, he was running from the window to the door, whining and crying, and at one point, he sat up on his perch and howled (nose pointed in the air). We couldn't shovel the food into us fast enough and get back to him.

He does NOT do that when left at home alone, and we thought we left him enough of our scent, plus he had been in the cabin for 2 days already. Lesson learned, and we put him in Disney's day care, as I mentioned above.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

mary2e said:


> We had dinner and a horror show. We left the little guy in our cabin in Disneyworld. it is a free standing unit, and he had his own little perch on a pillow in front of the window. He loved it there. We decided to turn on the camera and go out to eat and were gone no more than 1 hour 15 minutes. During that time, the phone notifications were coming fast and furiously. We turned on the live feed, and to our horror, he was running from the window to the door, whining and crying, and at one point, he sat up on his perch and howled (nose pointed in the air). We couldn't shovel the food into us fast enough and get back to him.
> 
> He does NOT do that when left at home alone, and we thought we left him enough of our scent, plus he had been in the cabin for 2 days already. Lesson learned, and we put him in Disney's day care, as I mentioned above.


That would have been very distressing!! So glad they had the daycare option for you.

Our old little girl Gracie started stressing like that when I left my career and she no longer had a "job" to go do with me every day. The lack of routine and stimulation really took a toll. I set up my iPad to record her when I went out one day, because I kept coming home to uncharacteristic messes (pees, poos, shredded things) and the chaos started within a _minute_ of my departure. It was HORRIBLE to watch. And the yelping broke my heart. From my typically well-mannered, very mature girl!! I was shocked.

So I started crating her when I had to go out without her and _voila_ she was a dream again. Settled right down. Perfectly relaxed. I could take that crate anywhere and get the same behaviour. 

She was a dog that desperately needed structure.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I just checked and Amazon.ca still has the version mary2e has, in stock for $39.99 Canadian. In fact, they seem to offer most of the Wyze smart home products now. 

Without looking it up, I think the primary difference in the two camera types is the lower priced one is a fixed field of view, still quite wide. The higher priced has pan/tilt capability. 









Wyze Cam v2 1080p HD Smart Home Camera with Night Vision, 2-Way Audio, Free Cloud, for iOS and Android (US Version) : Amazon.ca: Electronics


Wyze Cam v2 1080p HD Smart Home Camera with Night Vision, 2-Way Audio, Free Cloud, for iOS and Android (US Version) : Amazon.ca: Electronics



www.amazon.ca





--------------------

It is hard to watch when they're not ok with being alone, but I find it comforting to know either way.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

PeggytheParti, so happy that you found someone you're comfortable with! Such a relief! Mary2e, good thing for the camera, your poor little guy! Sometimes I think ignorance is bliss, if they're safe and you'll be back in a bit, of course; we would have done the same thing with shoveling the food into us to speed back to the the unit!


----------



## cvonm (Mar 12, 2014)

We have a hotel stay of a few days in a couple of weeks plan to take our dog gate in order to contain our mini in the bathroom of the hotel without closing the door. She will have her bed, water and room to move about. We will also leave the tv on, the no entry tag on the door and notify the hotel office of our cell numbers. Hoping that works for the few hours we will leave her. Except for a few meals, she will be with us all other times.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

That might work very nicely. One thing was brought to my attention during a hotel stay was that if the bathroom is vented, sound will travel in and out. Register covers may help with that, if there are any, and if they're metal. 

Magnetic Vent Cover


----------



## cvonm (Mar 12, 2014)

Rose n Poos said:


> That might work very nicely. One thing was brought to my attention during a hotel stay was that if the bathroom is vented, sound will travel in and out. Register covers may help with that, if there are any, and if they're metal.
> 
> Magnetic Vent Cover


Good point -- thanks!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't mean to freak anyone out but remember this story as a cautionary tale 
57 days


----------



## Maggied (Sep 6, 2018)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> We have a toy poodle who we adore. Before we got him, our family used to travel a lot. Since we've had him, I haven't booked any far-away vacations because I'm nervous about leaving him. I've left him for a day or two with extended family, and they've been wonderful, but I don't want to keep imposing. I'm on the look out now for a good dog sitter as I could never leave him in a kennel environment due to this size and that fact that he's an incredibly picky eater. How did everyone here go about finding a good dog sitter? Also, related question, we are heading for a short vacation next month within driving distance and are planning on bringing our toy poodle. What are thoughts on leaving the dog in the hotel room for a few hours when we go out to dinner? He does have a crate, but we've always left the crate door open for him to freely move in and out. Is it more traumatic for the dog to be in an unfamiliar hotel room alone for a few hours or to be away from us completely for a several days with a pet sitter?


I lost a dog to an extremely careless sitter I found through Rover. She left her door open to take out the garbage! It was truly horrible, her incompetence and lack of concern. Rover is a bulletin board, period. Please check all references personally, do not depend on site "raves". Do a couple visits before you leave for any length of time. Even the best sitters cannot prevent all problems, but they greatly improve the chances. KNOW YOUR SITTER WELL. I had a timid pup who wouldn't go to strangers which made the situation much worse, however.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Maggied said:


> I lost a dog to an extremely careless sitter I found through Rover. She left her door open to take out the garbage! It was truly horrible, her incompetence and lack of concern. Rover is a bulletin board, period. Please check all references personally, do not depend on site "raves". Do a couple visits before you leave for any length of time. Even the best sitters cannot prevent all problems, but they greatly improve the chances. KNOW YOUR SITTER WELL. I had a timid pup who wouldn't go to strangers which made the situation much worse, however.


This is absolutely the fear with any sitter. I was even anxious leaving Peggy with my parents and my in-laws. No one can care for your pet the way you can. 

I find it very stressful watching other people's dogs. I've done it once for money, and many times just as a courtesy for family, and it's _always_ challenging. It takes a long time to know an animal's rhythms and vice versa. Even dogs I've known well were anxious when their humans didn't show up again quickly.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Maggied, that is my worst fear. How horrible, I'm so sorry, I would have been devastated.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> I don't mean to freak anyone out but remember this story as a cautionary tale
> 57 days


Just read this, I'm teary eyed!


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> We have a toy poodle who we adore. Before we got him, our family used to travel a lot. Since we've had him, I haven't booked any far-away vacations because I'm nervous about leaving him. I've left him for a day or two with extended family, and they've been wonderful, but I don't want to keep imposing. I'm on the look out now for a good dog sitter as I could never leave him in a kennel environment due to this size and that fact that he's an incredibly picky eater. How did everyone here go about finding a good dog sitter? Also, related question, we are heading for a short vacation next month within driving distance and are planning on bringing our toy poodle. What are thoughts on leaving the dog in the hotel room for a few hours when we go out to dinner? He does have a crate, but we've always left the crate door open for him to freely move in and out. Is it more traumatic for the dog to be in an unfamiliar hotel room alone for a few hours or to be away from us completely for a several days with a pet sitter?


funny to see this post now. I was going to make the same one on advice until I found my solution.
All last week I was out of the country and my dad took care of my dog while I was gone. They love each other and we live in the same house so nothing changed much in his routine. But unfortunately my Norman did not take kindly to me being gone with no one to play with 24/7. Let’s just say he tore a couple things up, including a blue pen on out white carpet.
Now I am home for good and Norman has been an angel since I stepped through the door. But this week and maybe into next week out roofing shingles is being redone completely. So this means people walking outside, on the roof, and tons of banging. This would be a disaster for my Norman.

I posted on Facebook to see if any of my friends had any good sitters they use. An old sorority sister reached out and said she worked for “Rover” which is an app and offers pet sitters for a day, or over night. They have reviews, photos. Etc. this is a total blessing to now have and know about.
They show you a detailed description of the person, their lifestyle, what types of pets they take care of, if they can administer medication, etc etc. tons of very good information that helps us fur-parents feel safe about our choice.
Yesterday I took Norman to his potential “day care” home where he met two new friends. At first they were apprehensive but within minutes they were having the time of they lives! Norman didn’t want to leave. His new day care host stays at home for work and has lots of experience to go with her. I asked a million questions and she answered them all. I dropped him off this morning and he was pulling with full strength to get inside the house to see his new friends. 
I highly suggest trying Rover out if it’s offered in your area. They have a great selection of Options Such as if you want to have the sitter stop by your house, how often, or if you want the pup to be at their house. Etc.

I sound like an advertisement now so so sorry. But this is what I will be using when Norman needs a day-care with people I can trust based on their qualifications and reviews. 
also much cheaper than a boarding facility!!!


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

To add to my post... Others are right to be cautious about Rover. I chose it because of how great the reviews were for this sitter in particular and because she is a past sorority sister so I have trust in her. Others I would go through a long conversation and a few in person meetings and ask for references. 

Terrible stories about dogs being left and uncared for. Very very terrible. But the good thing is you can always give it a try and do a meet and greet to get to know the person better.
Hopefully you find someone trustworthy!! It can be tough for sure to give your fur baby over to someone. I agree with Peggys mom that having a sign in sheet or cameras is a great way to make sure they are doing their job!!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I just met a great dog walker today through Rover. I really appreciated the way she handled Peggy, making use of our training treats and asking for basic behaviours like sit when Peggy kept (obnoxiously) jumping up on her.

She doesn't feel comfortable doing overnights (can't blame her, honestly), but it's nice to have a team of dependable folks you can turn to in case of emergency. I'm actually going to have her back next week just to play with Peggy for half an hour to give me a break and let them get to know one another.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

SamieNorman said:


> I agree with Peggys mom that having a sign in sheet or cameras is a great way to make sure they are doing their job!!!


I just ordered our camera today from Home Depot! I'm torn between placing it at the front door and putting it in the living room.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> I just checked and Amazon.ca still has the version mary2e has, in stock for $39.99 Canadian. In fact, they seem to offer most of the Wyze smart home products now.
> 
> Without looking it up, I think the primary difference in the two camera types is the lower priced one is a fixed field of view, still quite wide. The higher priced has pan/tilt capability.
> 
> ...


That is the exact cam I got recently. It is good for a doggy-cam or a nanny cam. I haven’t used it yet to watch people or record it as I just added the micro sd card today. it is cheaper in the US site (at least when I bought it) but probably about the same or more once customs and fees are paid on it.

If you talk to your dogs the speaker is pretty good on the cam. You can also listen to them without them hearing you. I would definitely recommend this one. The Wyze app is also easy to use, and walks you right through the setup.

I have mine near the corner of the room and it shows the entire room except right up against the wall near where it is located. Probably about a 140° view of the room. Not bad for an inexpensive camera.










From the left edge of the rug to the slidingdoor it’s about 2 feet, and behind Stella I it’s about -2’ to the wall behind me.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

jojogal001 said:


> That is the exact cam I got recently. It is good for a doggy-cam or a nanny cam. I haven’t used it yet to watch people or record it as I just added the micro sd card today. it is cheaper in the US site (at least when I bought it) but probably about the same or more once customs and fees are paid on it.
> 
> If you talk to your dogs the speaker is pretty good on the cam. You can also listen to them without them hearing you. I would definitely recommend this one. The Wyze app is also easy to use, and walks you right through the setup.
> 
> ...


how was the setting up process for you?? also is it a 24/7 recording or only when you look at it in your phone?

I have been thinking about a doggy can to keep my eye on Norman while I’m away.
I see there’s a 2 pack on amazon but I’m wondering if I should do the motion sensor ? Thought I think two cameras recording would be good too


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I've been really happy with how well this camera works. They're readily available in the US thru Amazon, Micro Center or the Wyze site, and yes, lower USD price. I'd checked Amazon.ca when I first got and recommended these, and they had limited stock, and only sold the camera. Now Amazon.ca seems to offer most, if not all, of the products available in the US also.


SamieNorman said:


> how was the setting up process for you?? also is it a 24/7 recording or only when you look at it in your phone?
> 
> I have been thinking about a doggy can to keep my eye on Norman while I’m away.
> I see there’s a 2 pack on amazon but I’m wondering if I should do the motion sensor ? Thought I think two cameras recording would be good too


Both versions of the cameras have the same features with the exception of the ability to pan and tilt.
Both are live stream whenever you view thru the app. 12 seconds of motion capture each time there is motion are stored in their cloud for 14 days free. If you install an sd card up to 32gb you can have continuous recording with automatic overwrite. The app is free, set up is pretty easy... Plug cam in, follow instructions in app and done.
I chose the pan and tilt version for about 10$ more. I started with one and now have 3 lol.
I put one in the front room where they hang when we're out. Then I got a second to watch them in the backyard and a 3rd for the bedroom because Remo sometimes goes up there to watch out the window.
I just noticed they're available from Home Depot too.
Check out the website








Wyze


Wyze offers smart home cameras and devices packed with features at a price that is accessible for all. Wyze Cam includes 1080p full HD video, smart motion and sound alerts at a revolutionary price.




wyze.com


----------



## townferret (Nov 11, 2019)

Dogs in the wild, well wolves, love to migrate- they are always on the move. It is always better to travel with your dog when you can. 
With other breeds I traveled without incident without a crate, but my poodle gets crated. She's far more vigilant than my other breeds (aka velcro) and if
I didn't crate (and cover her crate,) she would spend the whole time in a hotel sniffing under the door waiting for my return and probably barking at every noise.
I only cover her crate when we travel so she knows it is time for her to sleep and she does.

I have used Rover several times with other dogs. They gave very good care and daily updates and usually have a friendly dog at home who likes company on his walks.
If you are in a pinch- give them a try.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

townferret said:


> I have used Rover several times with other dogs. They gave very good care and daily updates and usually have a friendly dog at home who likes company on his walks.
> If you are in a pinch- give them a try.


I'm so happy to hear you've had good experiences.

Just want to remind everyone, though, that Rover is not a dogsitting business. It is a platform to introduce you to independent dog-sitters and manage bookings.

They don't provide care any more than Craigslist (for example) sells couches or refrigerators. 

So be sure to vet each sitter thoroughly. They may or may not have any experience, professional or otherwise, regardless of what their profile says. 

I'm having my second meeting tomorrow with someone I found on the app. Will let her play with Peggy for half an hour to let them get acquainted and see how it goes. I've yet to leave Peggy alone with any of the folks I've interviewed.


----------



## Garnet2020 (Jan 22, 2020)

Starvt said:


> Oh and in the short term situation, personally I would bring my dogs. I take them with me to various places and they are not anxious types, so I would expect them to be fine in a hotel for a few hours. My only concern would be barking if there was a lot of surrounding noise.


Hi ..I show my Standards SO it usually means Hotel or Motel accommodations. I check the room. 1st. for cleanliness .. (around the edges of the room, under the beds, behind furnituer and the bathroom ! ) then contact Maid service. Let them know .. tip them when we leave too. Keep Do Not Disturb sign on door when we are out. BTW ... If I can't have my dogs go with me .. I don't go !


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

I agree with Peggys mom. Always check on the dog sitter you’re meeting! Ask many questions! I am meeting a potential dog sitter today for a meet and greet and also meeting his dog. His reviews are all good but I will be asking for a list of references!!!
Hoping to find another potential sitter just in case


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

We left our Aussie Terrier at a boarding kennel that we'd happily used for years. But the morning I was to pick up the owner wasn't there at pickup time. I called and she met me, but our dog was covered in feces. I doubt that anyone had checked on him all weekend.

I will never again leave any of our pets with just one person. I have no idea what went wrong that weekend. I was too angry to speak much less ask.


----------



## Latte12 (Jan 3, 2016)

We always travel with our dogs.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Garnet2020 said:


> Hi ..I show my Standards SO it usually means Hotel or Motel accommodations. I check the room. 1st. for cleanliness .. (around the edges of the room, under the beds, behind furnituer and the bathroom ! ) then contact Maid service. Let them know .. tip them when we leave too. Keep Do Not Disturb sign on door when we are out. BTW ... If I can't have my dogs go with me .. I don't go !
> View attachment 464281


Adorable photo! They love their mama!


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

So I met with the Rover person and I am very impressed with his ability to understand dogs. Norman marked on his plant inside and I was so embarrassed but he made me feel better by saying that literally every dog does it to the same spot. He said it’s all natural and to not feel bad (though I still do).
The only thing that bothered me is how he will take any amount of dogs at any time. I was at his house and there was literally around 10 Or more dogs of all sizes and temperaments. Barking and barking and barking. One dog was so shy she coward in the corner and barked for him to leave her alone (he handled the situation as best he could). 
but there were dogs in almost every room and back yard. He said they all enough it since they are pack dogs which I get but... I don’t know that’s just so many dogs to care for. 
Needless to say I don’t think I’ll be bringing my Norman there with that many dogs. He won’t get the quality attention I’m looking for!! 
Or am I being harsh???


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Um. No. You're not being harsh at all. That sounds like a disaster waiting to happen. 

I say keep searching!


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

SamieNorman said:


> So I met with the Rover person and I am very impressed with his ability to understand dogs. Norman marked on his plant inside and I was so embarrassed but he made me feel better by saying that literally every dog does it to the same spot. He said it’s all natural and to not feel bad (though I still do).
> The only thing that bothered me is how he will take any amount of dogs at any time. I was at his house and there was literally around 10 Or more dogs of all sizes and temperaments. Barking and barking and barking. One dog was so shy she coward in the corner and barked for him to leave her alone (he handled the situation as best he could).
> but there were dogs in almost every room and back yard. He said they all enough it since they are pack dogs which I get but... I don’t know that’s just so many dogs to care for.
> Needless to say I don’t think I’ll be bringing my Norman there with that many dogs. He won’t get the quality attention I’m looking for!!
> Or am I being harsh???


Wow, run fast! That does not sound like a good situation. The person I'm leaving my dog with has her own two small dogs, and I made sure those two small dogs met my dog, and they got along, before I decided to use her. I told her that I don't want her taking in any more dogs while my dog is boarding with her, and she was fine with that. 

I did also interview someone else who takes in more than one dog at once and she made it pretty clear that my dog wouldn't have the chance to meet the other dogs in advance. If I'm leaving my dog at someone's house, I want to make sure that my dog has met the other dogs, that they all get along, and that there are no more than 3 or so dogs there total.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

SamieNorman said:


> So I met with the Rover person and I am very impressed with his ability to understand dogs. Norman marked on his plant inside and I was so embarrassed but he made me feel better by saying that literally every dog does it to the same spot. He said it’s all natural and to not feel bad (though I still do).
> The only thing that bothered me is how he will take any amount of dogs at any time. I was at his house and there was literally around 10 Or more dogs of all sizes and temperaments. Barking and barking and barking. One dog was so shy she coward in the corner and barked for him to leave her alone (he handled the situation as best he could).
> but there were dogs in almost every room and back yard. He said they all enough it since they are pack dogs which I get but... I don’t know that’s just so many dogs to care for.
> Needless to say I don’t think I’ll be bringing my Norman there with that many dogs. He won’t get the quality attention I’m looking for!!
> Or am I being harsh???


No!!! 

Marking on the plant indicates to me that he's not done a great job of cleaning up previous urine. 10 dogs is WAY too many. We had one of our dogs babysat somewhere they had 5 dogs (2 of their own, 3 visiting), and it was awful. Came back after a few days, and she'd apparently been submissive peeing on the floor, and growling, and was frantic to get in our car. Considering this was a dog I had seen another dog bite and hang from her neck, while our dog wagged her tail and looked confused... this was concerning. We never took her back. Instead, she was babysat by a friend who had one other dog, got to sleep on the bed, and didn't want to get in the car when it came time to go.10 dogs is way too much for one person to supervise, especially if he isn't choosy about temperment. With a choice between someone with 5 + dogs, or leaving my dog at a kennel (the local kennel walks the dogs 2x/day, and you can arrange for supervised daycare with dogs of similar energy levels as well), I'd go with the kennel.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Perhaps it's too much to ask that our dogs enjoy their time away from us, but they have to return to us safe and untraumatized. 

Being dropped in the midst of a constantly fluctuating dog pack sounds traumatizing. None of my dogs could have dealt with it well.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Glad y’all agree!!! He was so nice and I would use him but he just has way too many dogs for my comfort!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh my goodness, I could CRY. The sitter I met with today is, dare I say, almost perfect??

She took Peggy's frantic hello leaping in stride, and within five minutes Peggy was laying quietly at her feet. She also asked great questions; she's a professional, in-demand sitter, not just someone who's put themselves on Rover on a whim; and her rates are fair.

Her plan while she watches Peggy this weekend is to bring her laptop to our house and do her taxes. Not much fun for her, but Peggy will be thrilled! Just having someone around, hanging out, is all she really asks for. And I'm happy that the sitter won't be popping in and out all day, working Peggy up and potentially messing with our rock-solid crate training.

For context: I've been actively searching for a sitter since September. It's not been a quick or easy or especially encouraging process. So don't give up! They're out there.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Oh my goodness, I could CRY. The sitter I met with today is, dare I say, almost perfect??
> 
> She took Peggy's frantic hello leaping in stride, and within five minutes Peggy was laying quietly at her feet. She also asked great questions; she's a professional, in-demand sitter, not just someone who's put themselves on Rover on a whim; and her rates are fair.
> 
> ...


Yay!! Fabulous news! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## bbdaisy (Feb 12, 2020)

I`m a lucky person, I have the ability to leave my poodle with my parents or in other cases with a sibling.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

bbdaisy said:


> I`m a lucky person, I have the ability to leave my poodle with my parents or in other cases with a sibling.


SO lucky!! My parents were my only dogsitters with my last dog, but then I went and moved a few thousand miles away. Argh.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We've been in Seattle this weekend for my husband's birthday, and Peggy is home with her first overnight Rover sitter! We've received photos and regular updates. The sitter even took the initiative to empty our puppy poop bucket into the garbage bin and roll it out to the curb this morning, along with the diapers Peggy's been wearing for her first heat.

A little thing, but so nice.

Her rate is very affordable, even with "add-on" time. (We wanted full day coverage in addition to the overnight.) And when we've done quick checks with our Ring camera, they're just relaxing together.

We were able to have so much fun, knowing Peggy was being well cared for. And I'll be honest - I love travelling with my dog, but it was nice not having to rush back to the hotel for potty times, wondering if she's barking or anxious. I think a break sometimes is good.


----------

